# Laying calm and still?! Very worried



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Today when we went to clean out our hedgehogs' cages, we noticed that one of our hedgehogs, Buttons, was laying very calm and still out in the open on her fleece. We had taken her to the vet just this Thursday (July 7th) for a yearly check-up (her first time to the vet) and he said she was in great health and everything was fine, he was also experienced with hedgehogs. 

I thought at first maybe she had attempted hibernation, but checking the temperature it was about 82 so then I thought maybe she got too hot and was "splatting" although I'm not sure about that either because Buttons was never really socialized when we got her and now that she's laying like this, we picked her up to check if anything was wrong and she didn't pop, hiss, or roll into a ball like usual... which is quite worrying, knowing Buttons. She usually won't let us pick her up without an argument. 

We set her on the ground and she wouldn't get up to walk around or anything. Her heart is beating fast... could she be having some sort of heat stroke or something? 

The only place open here on Sundays is the emergency vet and I don't think they're familiar with hedgehogs (seeing as they weren't even familiar with snakes!) but I'll probably take her to the vet soon if there's no improvement... I'm scared :?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Call and ask for the e-vet.

Sounds like she needs to see a vet FAST.

Sending healing vibes your way <3


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Did Buttons get any shots or anything while she was at the vet?

I ask because the behavior you've described is very much like the behavior my boy Charley had last night with the exception that he would still huff, but wasn't nearly as feisty as he normally is. Charley received an anti-biotic injection on Friday afternoon. Charley was able to walk during this time, he just chose not to if he could avoid it, and was often resting on his haunches.

I hope Buttons is okay, Charley seems to be in much better spirits today, no splatting and a more regular heartbeat. Please let us know how she is!

~Katie


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with Shae.

I called this number when Milly lost a tooth and I freaked out: WI Veterinary Referral Center - 1-866-542-3241. They weren't quite sure about teeth, they directed me to the Milwaukee (I think) Animal Hospital - (414) 540-6710.

Good luck. Keep us updated. I hope Buttons is okay! *Hugs*


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Buttons didn't get any shots while she was at the vet. She was fine last night when I went in to check on the hedgies, she would walk right up to the edge of the cage (she does this when she hears new sounds in the room ) and she was running on her wheel like a little champ! 

New developments since I last posted: she's sort of foaming at the mouth? :? You know the foam they make when they anoint? Well, her mouth is slightly open now and she opens and closes her mouth once or twice a minute kind of like a yawn, but not nearly as wide. 

I don't know if this matters, but we also spotted a little bit of poop on her back quills more near her "shoulder" area. 

It seems like she wants to close her eyes, but they're still open. They're half-lidded. When we lifted her, her legs didn't move at all. She didn't want to move, and we had to readjust her head for support while she was being held. 

She's currently laying on some fleece on the ground with food and water, but she doesn't want to move. 

I called the e-vet and they're not at all familiar with hedgehogs. They directed me to a vet that's about an hour away. 

@Hannah, they directed me to the Appleton e-vet, but I just called there and the doctor on call isn't familiar with hedgehogs either, although he is familiar with exotics. I'm not able to drive to Milwaukee at this time :? 

I mean, should I go to a vet even though they're not familiar with hedgehogs? :? 

Is there anything I can do for Buttons in the meantime?


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Now her tongue is sort of hanging out.

It's 82-83F (28-29C) in the hedgie room, should I move her some place cooler?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This is an emergency. You need to get her to a vet...today. The foaming and the way she's opening and closing her mouth sounds like she's having breathing problems and is gasping for breath. This is a very bad sign and she can't wait till tomorrow. Taking her to a vet that sees exotics but not familiar with hedgies is better than not taking her to a vet.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Leaving now!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Buttons passed away on the way to the e-vet in another city


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh no. I'm very sorry, Kenzy.  It's so scary how fast something like this can happen. 

Do you have any idea what happened? Buttons wasn't really young, right? Oh my. I can't tell you how sorry I am.  I think you should really talk to a vet that's experienced with hedgehogs to try to find out what went wrong. Seeing as it's only been 3 days since your vet told you Buttons was in perfect health... I would most definitely be asking for my money back from them.

Big hugs, Kenzy. You, Tweety and Oz are in my thoughts.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could to help Buttons. How old was she? Its possible she may have had a stroke or gone into heart failure...so many things are possible.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry for your loss  . Based on this: "I recently picked up a 3-month-old hedgie on Sunday (the 12th) from a owner who had bought her from a vet for her daughter, but her daughter never took care of her (I named her Buttons)" - posted in June, I believe she was a young hedgie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

You did all you could <3


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh no.. I am so sorry Kenzy... They can leave our lives so quickly...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! My heart goes out to you & Buttons.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no. I am so sorry about Buttons. Poor little girl... you did all the right things for her though. My thoughts are with you and Buttons <3


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

She was almost 5 months old, so young  I think she may have eaten her food too quickly and choked? Is that possible? 

On the way to the e-vet she had curled up into a tight little ball so I thought she was getting better, but as it turns out she had curled up into a ball to pass away... is this typical behavior does anyone know? For when a hedgehog is about to go? 

Thank you all so much for your condolences, it's been a very rough day for our household.


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Buttons will be missed dearly and you should definetly get your money back from the vet. That makes me so mad!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm horrified and so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you're going through right now. My thoughts are with you and Buttons. RIP Buttons.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear what happened, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Kenzy said:


> Buttons passed away on the way to the e-vet in another city


*jawdrop* I'm so sorry! Poor buttons. Rest well little one


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss. RIP Buttons.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry about little Buttons.


----------

